# Craftsman 12" 103.0103 Bandsaw



## sgtmajb (Apr 6, 2014)

Just bought a vintage BS. Got It to my shop..soon after I broke this part. Checked ebay etc and can't find it. The saw model is 103.0103...the part number is 13008.103 (stamped on the part). Any recommendation where I can find this would be greatly appreciated. The saw and motor are super for an old timer. Any advice as to where I can find a replacement for this part?

Thank you and have a great day!!!

Andy


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*that 103. prefix means it's quite old*

You may not find the part, in which case it will mean a trip to your machine shop or welder. I think it's an alloy part, not steel, so a TIG welder or MIG with a spool feeder is in order UNLESS you can find someone who knows how to braze with the low temperature aluminum sticks you see at flea markets. I was always impressed with them, maybe even purchased them, but have not tried them out. That's my best advice.


----------



## sgtmajb (Apr 6, 2014)

I thank you for your informative reply. I will nose around. I have $70 in this and was hoping to toss a few belts and a blade guide and call it good. Not so anymore. May try to be creative and if it doesn't work out will be deep sixing it.


----------



## pweller (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I saw this assembly for sale on ebay today. Check there. It should be called a sliding bracket, or upper tension wheel adjustment, or something similar.

I think this might be the part:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Cra...960?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23373faf98

I know the prefix of your model number (103) indicates the manufacturer, so this part was probably made by the same company, even though the model number isn't the same.


----------

